# Computer Science or Mathematics BSc - job prospects?



## zoe (2 Sep 2010)

If going to (the same) university to study for a BSc what are the job prospects of having completed either:

a) Computer Science
b) Mathematics

Now I may well be completely wrong in wondering this; I honestly don't know hence the question.

For example, ten years after graduation the mathematics learned on a maths degree will all still be relevant.  

Though how 'future proof' is a computer science BSc? How would employers  look on it ten years after graduation since topics covered may have  been superseded?

Generally how are job prospects for those graduating with Computer  Science compared to those with Mathematics (excluding teaching jobs)?

Thanks


----------



## truthseeker (2 Sep 2010)

zoe said:


> Though how 'future proof' is a computer science BSc? How would employers look on it ten years after graduation since topics covered may have been superseded?


 
Not that future proof if you didnt work in the area for the ten years following the degree. However, most graduates would become familiar with new technologies etc as a part of daily working life. There is more to a computer science degree than just the technologies/languages that are relevant while you are in college. We refer to it as 'programming 101' in work, we can spot the difference between just a coder and a genuine software engineer in no time - there are basic concepts/building blocks that will always be relevant no matter how much time passes.


----------



## Whiskey (3 Sep 2010)

Zoe

Id recommend you go on jobsites to check what salary employers are offering in IT and other maths related disciplines......that will give you a good idea



zoe said:


> For example, ten years after graduation the mathematics learned on a maths degree will all still be relevant.



I guarantee you, the vast majority of what you learn in a maths degree, you will not use again after graduating. 
Yeah, it'll still be relevant.....but you wont use most of it again

As regards future proofing a Computer science degree.......true, new technologies are emerging all the time in IT, and nothing stays the same for long.
But people who have an aptitude for software development will pick up the changes quickly.


----------



## bleary (3 Sep 2010)

Have both  maths and IT postgrad, the maths is the one that has really stood to me, even though I learnt a lot of vocational skills on the computer course my maths has allowed me entry to a variety of careers. IT has a lot more entry level courses so the maths tended to set me apart in interviews a bit more.


----------



## UFC (3 Sep 2010)

I also have a maths and IT postgrad, and have worked in IT for maybe 15 years.

IT is better for job prospects, by a long mile, unless you are a maths genius which is unlikely...


----------



## zoe (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the replies.



UFC said:


> I also have a maths and IT postgrad, and have worked in IT for maybe 15 years.
> 
> IT is better for job prospects, by a long mile



If seeking employment in IT, would a candidate generally be at a disadvantage, or no difference, who has a maths BSc and an IT postgrad as opposed to someone who has a Computer Science BSc?

That is, at a disadvantage in the likelihood of securing employment and coping with the demands of IT.

All other things being equal.


----------



## UFC (4 Sep 2010)

From my own personal experience, people whose sole IT qualification is a postgrad are never anywhere near as technical as people who did it as a degree. But from an employment perspective, I've never noticed the people with the degree having an advantage.

IT is more about experience than qualifications though.

Also, IT is a huge area. I work in QA, but I've previously worked in development and support, and all three areas required totally different skills.

Personally I've only found development to be technically challenging.


----------



## Whiskey (4 Sep 2010)

I work in IT.
I started out by doing a non IT degree, and then a postgrad in computing......that was about 10 years ago.

In the first job, people with computer science degree are at a slight  advantage.....in the 4 year degree they will have been thrown in the  deep with some complicated projects, and will be better able to get up  to speed

However the advantage doesn't last long......Anyone working 5 days a  week 8 hours a day will quickly get up to speed if they have the  aptitude

The most important thing is to be inherently clever.......thats much more important than a degree.......

I know being clever is important in every job....but I can't think of any job where being clever is so important as in IT. It's real problem solving, especially if you are working in software development.

And also very important is personality, IT projects are normally done in  teams, you have to be able to interact well, and communicate well with  other people


----------



## UFC (4 Sep 2010)

This is sort of interesting:

82 jobs which have the word "mathematics" in the job description: 


460 jobs which have the phrase "computer science" in the job description:


----------



## zoe (4 Sep 2010)

UFC said:


> This is sort of interesting:
> 
> 82 jobs which have the word "mathematics" in the job description:
> 
> ...



I've found that sometimes mathematics-related jobs use other words rather than 'mathematics', which is unfortunate.

Such as analyst, quantitative, quant, mathematical, statistics etc.

Perhaps a combined BSc in Mathematics and Computer Science would cover a lot of bases?


----------



## UFC (5 Sep 2010)

Probably a silly question, but do you like maths and computer science? Do you have any sort of personal preference?

I ask this because most people I know who work in IT don't really like it...


----------



## ophelia (8 Sep 2010)

A little off topic - but what about Computer Sc with a Masters in Computer Science with Geography; (Geographical Imaging Systems). 
My son has completed this and is a year looking for something (anything), related to his qualifications. There are some openings but few and far between or probably more suited to the armed services or navy. Any ideas anyone?


----------

